# Russian TV Host:  Russia Only Country able to turn USA into Radioactive Dust!



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2014)

A Russian tv newscaster told his audience today that Russia is the only country with capability to turn the United States of America into radiactive dust.  He then gave a visual of what a Russian nuclear strike on the United States would look like right on the screen behind him.    


Russian TV Host: Russia Is the Only Country With Capability to Turn US into ?Radioactive Dust? (VIDEO) | The Gateway Pundit

   Russian journalist Dmitry Kiselev threatened to turn US and EU into &#8220;radioactive dust.
Dmitry Kiselyov, is the most powerful man in Russian media.


Dmitry Kiselev made the statement after the Crimean vote today.
Russian journalist Dmitry Kiselev threatened to turn US and EU into &#8220;radioactive dust.
Dmitry Kiselyov, is the most powerful man in Russian media.



The Washington Post reported:

Russia, news anchor Dmitry Kiselyov took to the Rossiya 1 news channel to put the situation into a broader geopolitical context for views.

One part of his explanation, however, has caught a lot of attention: Kiselyov explained to his viewers that Russia is the only country capable of turning the United States into &#8220;radioactive ashes.&#8221; He then went on to use animated maps to show exactly how Russia would automatically respond with nuclear missiles if command and control were attacked or disabled by a U.S. attack.

He also took a swipe at Obama.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2014)

Timing is interesting.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Mar 16, 2014)

If that happens there won't be a world worth living in. Forget the bomb shelter. Get it over with quick and go to New York. The more northern or coastal the city=less suffering.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

That is what happens when THE WORLD knows that America has a COWARD & LIAR, in the White House. Anyone can abuse him, and there are NO CONSEQUENCES!


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 16, 2014)

It appears that Russia has more Limbaughs than the U.S. LOL


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2014)

IF?  Try when!  This guy is the most powerful media personality Putin has on Russian television.  No doubt he already knows about the plan and just couldn't keep his mouth shut.  Either that or Putin told him to go ahead and run it for a preview of America's future.  Notice the bright nuclear explosion photo on the screen behind his head on the studio set?   That is supposed to be us!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> It appears that Russia has more Limbaughs than the U.S. LOL



Has Rush threatened to have America nuke Russia....Please post that link!


----------



## alan1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, those silly Ruskies, doesn't he know the USA has enough nuclear arms to also turn us into radioactive dust?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> That is what happens when THE WORLD knows that America has a COWARD & LIAR, in the White House. Anyone can abuse him, and there are NO CONSEQUENCES!



So you believe Russia has been plotting our destruction for the past 50 years because Obama is a coward and a liar?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Oh, those silly Ruskies, doesn't he know the USA has enough nuclear arms to also turn us into radioactive dust?



He knows more than we know.  Let's leave it at that.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > That is what happens when THE WORLD knows that America has a COWARD & LIAR, in the White House. Anyone can abuse him, and there are NO CONSEQUENCES!
> ...



I believe Russia now sees a LIMP and COWARD in the White House and is willing to TEST the little fairy. He's already failed miserably in Syria... BTW, why don't we hear shit about Syria in the lapdog press anymore?.... Hell, under Reagan, the USSR collapsed and stayed collapsed until our economic bubble collapsed, and B. Insane had NO ANSWERS to our economic problems.... Putin sees an opening even a FAGERAL should be able to see!


----------



## Eugene (Mar 16, 2014)

1. Kiselev is not as powerful as you try to say. 
2. He explained what was written in one newspaper..written by some military specialist after he was asked "what would happen if..."
3. Russia (and USSR in past) realizes and takes into account that in case of nuclear attack there will not be Earth any more. But some US politics are sure that their protection system is absolutely safe for the US on case of nuclear madness. 

I guess, nuclear bomb is not a weapon anymore. Info-bomb is much more effective and US widely uses it. Stop doing that, stop trying to think that all people in the world are stupid. We can see what kind of democracy and freedom US brings to other countries.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2014)

I quoted the news article. They said it. Not me. 

Russia has returned to its old Soviet ways and its planned are spawned from hell itself. Do not tell me about Russia.  That devil Putin is plotting the destruction of my country.  You think I do not see what this scoundrel is up to?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I quoted the news article. They said it. Not me.
> 
> Russia has returned to its old Soviet ways and its planned are spawned from hell itself. Do not tell me about Russia.  That devil Putin is plotting the destruction of my country.  You think I do not see what this scoundrel is up to?



Yes, Putin wants us gone. It's planning to economically destroy the dollar, as with muslim's and the subversive left here, they bid their time until they feel it's right to strike, B. Insane did it, and now has FLEXABILITY to deal with Putin. He even said so!


----------



## Sallow (Mar 16, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> A Russian tv newscaster told his audience today that Russia is the only country with capability to turn the United States of America into radiactive dust.  He then gave a visual of what a Russian nuclear strike on the United States would look like right on the screen behind him.
> 
> 
> Russian TV Host: Russia Is the Only Country With Capability to Turn US into ?Radioactive Dust? (VIDEO) | The Gateway Pundit
> ...




Conservatives?

Putin is not your friend.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> It appears that Russia has more Limbaughs than the U.S. LOL


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

Sallow said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > A Russian tv newscaster told his audience today that Russia is the only country with capability to turn the United States of America into radiactive dust.  He then gave a visual of what a Russian nuclear strike on the United States would look like right on the screen behind him.
> ...



No one ever said he was. We simply admire the man for saying something, and then doing it. No LIES, NO BULLSHIT, something completely missing from this regime!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2014)

Vigilante, I didn't vote for Obama.   I don't trust Obama or anyone else in government.  I believe the situation is serious enough with Russia that we won't even have another election here.   I disagree with Obama's politics completely but I do not believe he was the reason behind this sudden change in Russia.  I believe they have been planning this for decades.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I quoted the news article. They said it. Not me.
> ...



Putin most definitely wants us gone and when America falls there goes the dollar. It may even go before.  Still do you really believe that Obama was responding to Mednedev about a nuclear attack?  I have a hard time imagining Obama being on the inside plans of a nuclear attack on America, Vigilante.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Vigilante, I didn't vote for Obama.   I don't trust Obama or anyone else in government.  I believe the situation is serious enough with Russia that we won't even have another election here.   I disagree with Obama's politics completely but I do not believe he was the reason behind this sudden change in Russia.  I believe they have been planning this for decades.



Only since Putin came into power... a much smarter man than B.Insane, and dangerous. He's old line KGB, and THAT is ingrained in his actions. 

Throw this in a search engine and be prepared to be surprised!

"Gorbachev warns about Putin"


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Bluster works on most of the world, that is all Russia is doing. They can't use a nuke, as we still have enough to make the world glow green! BUT, Putin can absolutely do what he wants with former Russian states, and reform Russia's former glory... who's to stop him, especially as he has China running on the same page. China also wants the dollar gone, as they have recently been able to deal with other countries using their yuan as the payment of choice.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that Russia has more Limbaughs than the U.S. LOL
> ...



No problem. Got it right here...


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Yes, ONE does seem to be your operative IQ number!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante, I didn't vote for Obama.   I don't trust Obama or anyone else in government.  I believe the situation is serious enough with Russia that we won't even have another election here.   I disagree with Obama's politics completely but I do not believe he was the reason behind this sudden change in Russia.  I believe they have been planning this for decades.
> ...



Then it clearly would not matter who was in the White House!  We could have Mickey Mouse as president and Ukraine invasion would still be happening like clockwork!  Russian bear is awake.  Let's focus in here.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...








^ Just wanted to point another middle finger at you


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2014)

Mr. H. is very intelligent and he has quick wit and a great sense of humor.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Get it straight, for a change. IF we had a strong president, and McLame was NOT him, nor McRomney, Putin would have thought twice about doing anything. Syria was the TEST which B. Insane failed miserably, giving Putin the wedge & CONFIDENCE he needed to start his reconquest. 

You don't make stupid statement like drawing a red line, have them not only cross it, but incinerate it, and then BACK DOWN.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



No problem, the liberal pussy posse always follows a dimwit!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Mr. H. is very intelligent and he has quick wit and a great sense of humor.



Damn, he fooled me! But then, I wouldn't have looked like Harry High School, and displayed a lack of intelligence when debating.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> No problem, the liberal pussy posse always follows a dimwit!



Can I get an AMEN!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > No problem, the liberal pussy posse always follows a dimwit!
> ...



Just think, she's showing DOUBLE your IQ!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 16, 2014)

Could we possibly re-direct all bird traffic towards Putins Palace?   Thank you.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Does your mother know you're doing that on her computer?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Could we possibly re-direct all bird traffic towards Putins Palace?   Thank you.



The subversives are doing what they do best...diverting from topic!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Sorry, it's your fathers computer and he'll beat the shit out of you when he finds out!


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



That's MISTER dimwit to you, bub.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 16, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



From now on I shall always address you as such!


----------



## Eugene (Mar 17, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Russia has returned to its old Soviet ways and its planned are spawned from hell itself. Do not tell me about Russia.  That devil Putin is plotting the destruction of my country.  You think I do not see what this scoundrel is up to?



Russia has returned to what?
It's authorities are not agree to US dominating in the world? Yes. Why we shouldn't?
Of course USA would like to do whatever wants but that f*cking Russia interfers...

Why Putin is devil? Tell me please as I cannot notice his devilistic being. From here, from Russia's inside it is not seen and not felt. Please explain me what I'm suffering from?


----------



## Steinlight (Mar 17, 2014)

America would be better off without D.C or New York, I say they go for it.


----------



## MDiver (Mar 17, 2014)

Kiselyov is just a journalist and thus has no say in Russian politics or how effective his government would be if it were to enter into a conflict with the USA.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Eugene said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Russia has returned to its old Soviet ways and its planned are spawned from hell itself. Do not tell me about Russia.  That devil Putin is plotting the destruction of my country.  You think I do not see what this scoundrel is up to?
> ...


If you have to ask the question, you will not understand the answer.



> ..._It's authorities are not agree to US dominating in the world?_...


Dominate the world?

Don't look now, but we've been closing bases and reducing military presence in a large number of countries in recent years.

You, on the other hand, are busy scraping the rust and barnacles off your fleet, and chipping the rust off your air force, and trying to whip your forced-labor 'conscription' army back into shape.

For what?

The West is not bothering you. The two World Wars weakened Europe for generations to come. The US is just finishing with two stupid overseas wars (one finished, one winding down) and is bringing troops home and talking seriously about reducing the size of its armed forces to pre-1941 levels. The only real and potential threats you have to deal with nowadays are China and Iran Why the sudden military buildup? Why the sudden huge increase in military spending?

To take advantage of the vacuum left behind by the EU and the US, no doubt.

You (your leaders, and media) have been telling us for years that what we have been doing (Iraq, Afghanistan, etc.) is illegal under international law and that all such matters must be left to the United Nations.

And now, when we finally begin to show strong signs of coming over to your way of thinking in such things, you start acting like WE did, and then say 'If you can do it, so can we'?

So much for the ethics and strength of conviction behind your earlier protests, eh?

Your leaders are just as full of shit as our leaders were in such matters, some years ago.

Full of shit all the way up to their ears.

This is just more Russian-style land-grabbing bullshit.

The Czars did it.

The Soviets did it.

And now the Federation does it.

Congratulations.

You've remembered your land-stealing methods, after a 20 or 30 -year pause.

Russian bullshit smells just as bad as Western bullshit.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 17, 2014)

Eugene said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Russia has returned to its old Soviet ways and its planned are spawned from hell itself. Do not tell me about Russia.  That devil Putin is plotting the destruction of my country.  You think I do not see what this scoundrel is up to?
> ...



With pleasure.  You've been fed a pack of lies, Eugene.  Otherwise known as KGB propaganda.  Granted the USA has veered sharply from her original course but she is by no means off course spiritually or morally more than Russia.  ( this feigned indignation of homosexuals is nonsense - your most famous nationalist - Vladimir Zhirinovsky -  is a homosexual.  Remember him giving a speech to the Russians a couple of weeks ago? )Russia's neglect of the elderly and orphans is legendary.  The bleak future Russia offers Russian women is so awful that with the birth of the Russian bride - the term became a household word and is still being used to this day.  Those who are not lucky enough to be chosen end up in sex slavery business and exported to other dangerous countries where they are exploited.   

 The Russians have killed tens of millions of their own citizens.  Poisoned their political opponents as was the case of Levintinko assassination.   ( can't remember spelling )  

Soviet history is rife with stories of mass starvation, gulags, genocides against the citizens.   The days of Stalin were downright horrific.  So much so that Anatoli Galiston, former KGB Major who defected to the west - said that the Russians would wait until a full generation had past and the history of Stalins reign of terror was forgotten.  What a plan, eh?

  Yes, the history of Russia is quite appalling.  ....and this is what you long for a return of?  Why?  

 America has not taken to killing tens of millions of our own citizens.  There is no history of it.   On the matter of abortion we have failed terribly and I expect we shall drink that judgment to the very dregs but as for your leader having any stature of morality or spiritual superiority to American leaders?  Think again.  

Q & A back to you, Eugene:

 What do you call a man who defeats political opponents by poisoning them to death if not a devil?  

- Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 17, 2014)

Your move, Eugene.   Take your time.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 17, 2014)

Steinlight said:


> America would be better off without D.C or New York, I say they go for it.





Your credibility went to the bozo bin with your last thread denying gas chambers existed.  True story!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 17, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Well what do you know, oldschlock finally posted a SELFIE!....


----------



## Eugene (Mar 18, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Eugene said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



will answer..not now. I'm drunk and need to have a walk with my pet-bear playing my balalayka...
tomorrow, ok?


----------



## Eugene (Mar 19, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> You've been fed a pack of lies, Eugene.  Otherwise known as KGB propaganda.


I can say absolutely the same, will just change 3 letters - not KGB but CIA or FBI. 
By the way, kgb doesn't exist for more than 20 years. FSB is new organization which you are so afraid of. But tell me please, why FBI or CIA better?
Absolutely the same aims, methods but scale of activity is very different - americans work worldwide and use more tools, money, people. 

Propaganda? Yes, all mass media in the world are not honest. But I try to get both US, EU, Chinese and even arabian news not just Russian and what about you? Which Russian sources do you read?
CNN, Fox lie a lot - we may simply remind Georgia 2008. All western media still blame Russia in that conflict but several international investigations concluded that it was Saakashvili who started fire agains civil city Tskhinvali. 

You mentioned Litvinenko. 
Do you really believe that russian FSB's agents are so stupid to kill him in so complicated way that allows to find the tracks? There are many simple and sure ways of murder...not polonium. Besides a lot of evidences that it was Berezovsky's act. Isn't it strange that Litvinenko was murdered few days before Putin's very important visit to London? Litvinenko was widely...extremely widely used to show Putin as a devil. I'm sure that is very dirty game. 



Jeremiah said:


> your most famous nationalist - Vladimir Zhirinovsky -  is a homosexual.  Remember him giving a speech to the Russians a couple of weeks ago? )Russia's neglect of the elderly and orphans is legendary.


Zhirinovsky... Jesus... He is a clown! Almost nobody takes him into account. I don't know what speech you are talking about. 
Neglect of elderly? I guess that is one more horror fairy tail about Russia. A month ago I bought my mom Nissan Juke as her Rav4 got too old (she used it for 9 years). My dad had repaired my 90years old grand ma's house so that she could feel her more comfortable when alone (it happens sometimes). He can do it as he lives in Russia but his 2 brothers and sister cannot as they live in poverty in Ukraine. 99% of elderly feel themselves good enough as we take care of our parents. 
Orphans...when we lived in Kiev Twice a year I took my son with his toys and we brought them to orphan's house. When we came to the orphans house in Vladivostok we felt ourselves idiots as they did not need toys and were ready to give us some.
I never understood why russian orphans are adopted sometimes by foreigners...there are huge quantity of russian people who want to. 



Jeremiah said:


> The bleak future Russia offers Russian women is so awful that with the birth of the Russian bride - the term became a household word and is still being used to this day.  Those who are not lucky enough to be chosen end up in sex slavery business and exported to other dangerous countries where they are exploited.


I cannot translate it. Try to rephrase in more easier form please.  



Jeremiah said:


> The Russians have killed tens of millions of their own citizens.  Poisoned their political opponents as was the case of Levintinko assassination.   ( can't remember spelling )
> 
> Soviet history is rife with stories of mass starvation, gulags, genocides against the citizens.   The days of Stalin were downright horrific.  So much so that Anatoli Galiston, former KGB Major who defected to the west - said that the Russians would wait until a full generation had past and the history of Stalins reign of terror was forgotten.  What a plan, eh?
> 
> Yes, the history of Russia is quite appalling.  ....and this is what you long for a return of? Why?


You blame russians? You blame Putin?
Russian people suffered more than any other people on earth. 

If we have a look at the history of any nation - a lot of horrific happened. It is a nature of human kind, not some specific nation. 
Remember what happened to original nation of America? Most of them were killed and the rest almost lost their culture, language, way of living. Slavery in America, discrimination... That is supposed to be not so horrible?
By the way, Russia is situated in territories that were colonized - Ural, Siberia, Far East, Yakutia.. Do you know that every nation still have their languages, schools, holidays and even their own religion though colonization was in 12-17 centuries. 
Can you tell me where are normands, gals, saxes, etc. of ancient Europe? Where are their culture? They all sunk in new european civilization, were supressed by the strongest euro nations. 



Jeremiah said:


> America has not taken to killing tens of millions of our own citizens.  There is no history of it.   On the matter of abortion we have failed terribly and I expect we shall drink that judgment to the very dregs but as for your leader having any stature of morality or spiritual superiority to American leaders?


I guess you boggle. America has black bloody pages in its history as well. 
Besides all rises of american economy were closely connected with wars - ww1, ww2. And now, when Marshall's plan stops working as good as before your authorities started many little wars all over the world under the slogans of liberty, freedom, democracy and human rights...
What kind of human rights you brought to Libya, Yugoslavia, Egypt, Iraq, Syria? Maybe the right to shoot the one you do not like?

Think again.  

 What do you call a man who creates wars in the whole countries of political opponents if not a devil?  

So who is devil?

And I still wish to understand if I should fight for freedom?
What kind of freedom I must have and I have no while living in Russia under bloody Putin's heel?
I'm serious. I feel myself free but maybe I don't notice something?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 19, 2014)

Eugene said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Eugene said:
> ...



By all means.  I'll be looking forward to it.     - Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 19, 2014)

Eugene said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > You've been fed a pack of lies, Eugene.  Otherwise known as KGB propaganda.
> ...



I am going to think about your last question before answering, Eugene.  Is that alright with you?  I hope so because I want to give a thoughtful reply to you on that question. ( with more room  - the post is long enough )  I will do that today.  Thank you very much for the dialogue.  - Jere


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 19, 2014)

Eugene said:


> 1. Kiselev is not as powerful as you try to say.
> 2. He explained what was written in one newspaper..written by some military specialist after he was asked "what would happen if..."
> 3. Russia (and USSR in past) realizes and takes into account that in case of nuclear attack there will not be Earth any more. But some US politics are sure that their protection system is absolutely safe for the US on case of nuclear madness.
> 
> I guess, nuclear bomb is not a weapon anymore. Info-bomb is much more effective and US widely uses it. Stop doing that, stop trying to think that all people in the world are stupid. We can see what kind of democracy and freedom US brings to other countries.



Eugene, I'm surprised you could even say a thing considering the content of this thread.  It is your newscasters showing a depiction of striking America with a nuclear bomb.  When have you ever witnessed one of our newscasters depicting a nuclear attack on Russia?  WHILE IN DISPUTE?  Never!  Yet Putin has his finger on the trigger.  Why?  Timing is everything - this newscaster didn't come out of the blue with this story - not now - no way - there is a message being sent here.  Americans fought communists in WWI and nazis and communists in WWII.   The war to was to free people oppressed by communist rule.  We believe in freedom.  For everyone.  Post a photo of your pet bear. Here is a photo of my pet bull.


----------

